# EHIC equivalent for Portugese residents



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

We have managed to get social security numbers and register at our local health centre, having been residents for a year. We plan to go back to UK in the summer and probably need the equivalent card to receive free emergency treatment. Does anyone know how we go about getting this please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Called CESD here Cartoa Europeu de Seguro de Doenca.

Just go to your local Segunda Social office of Citizens shop, it's all on computer, no cost

http://www.portaldocidadao.pt/PORTA...ropeu+de+seguro+de+doenca+da+adse.htm?flist=s


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks Canoeman. Boas Festas!


----------

